# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صوره المريخ عام 1978م (الزمن الجميل )

## على الصغير

* المريخ في العام 1978 م
وقوف من اليمين : الهادي سليم , الطاهر هواري , عبده الشيخ , محمد علي بخيت , سامي عز الدين , حموري .
جلوس من اليمين : سليمان عبد القادر , كمال عبد الوهاب , فيصل الكوري , وهبة , عمر أحمد حسين .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*كأس جوبا

أول كاس جويه محمولة جواً 
المناسبة: افتتاح جامعة جوبا 
المـكان : مدينة جوبا جنوب السودان 
التاريخ :1977م 
أنتصر المريخ على نده التقليدي الهلال 1/صفر، احرز الهدف سامي عزالدين في الدقيقة 89 (باقي دقيقه سامي يجبيها) وكانت كل التكهنات قبل المباراة تشير الى فوز الهلال نسبة الى سفر حارس مرمي المريخ الدولي الطيب سند المفاجئ الى دولة الامارات العربيه المتحدة ولعب المريخ بحارسه الاحتياطي الهادي سليم وابلى بلاء حسنا وهتفت الجماهير بعد المباراة (مريخنا عظيم بالهادي سليم) وكان وقتها فريق الهلال يضم المع النجوم في خط هجومه الدحيش ، على قاقرين ، متوكل عبدالسلام، ولكن فتية المريخ الاشاوس كانوا عند حسن الظن بهم وقدموا عرضاً رائعاً استحقوا به كأس المباراة وتسلموا الكأس من الرئيس جعفر نميري وعادوا به للخرطوم 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الواحد شعرة جلده تكلب من اول حرف لاخر حرف 
متى يعود ذلك الزمن الجميل 
تخريمة :
اوع تقولوا الزول ده كبير الناس ديل كلهم ماحضرت فيهم زول الا سامي عز الدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهتاف الرائع المهيب
باقي دقيقة سامي بجيبا
كان يوم حافل ورائع حضرت المباراة في نادي السكة حديد بكسلا ايام التلفزيون الابيض والاسود
خرجنا نهتف ونهلل في شوارع غرب القاش وبانت وحي العمال وحي العرب 
كان يوم مشهود لم يضاهيه في الجمال والروعة الا يوم احرازنا لكاس مانديلا 1989م

*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*   جزاك الله خير اخونا على الصغير 
 لقد شهدت هذه المباراة  الجميلة التى لا تنسى 
 لو ارتفع لاعبى المريخ اليوم لمستوى هؤلاء العمالقة لن يقف فريق امامهم فى كل افريقيا و الوطن العربى
 لعيبة تساوى وزنها ذهب 
  فى ذلك الزمن توفر الاخلاص و الجدية و الغيرة و الحماس 
وهبة و عمر احمد حسين رجالة و جسارة ارتكاز و محور و صناعة لعب مش زى دلع لاعبى اليوم الواحد فيهم يموت و الكورة منه ما تفوت
سليمان عبد القادر ابو داود يقظة و حضور و ممنوع الغلط امام المرمى مش زى مدافعين اليوم الغلط اكتر من الصاح
رحم الله سامى عز الدين ممتع فى كل شى و فى كل خانة حتى حراسة المرمى و لكم استمتعت بمشاهدته بين الثلاثة خشبات و هو صغير يافع فى فريق الشباب بمدنى و قد كنت وقتها ادرس بمدرسة مدنى الثانوية و الشباب يتمرن بملعب المدرسة العربية 
كمال الدكتور الفريد فى عصره المافى زول بسواهو و لا بشبهه لا زمان لا اليوم , كمال المتعة متجسدة فى انسان الروعة و سلاسة الاداء الكورة بالعقل و ليس الاقدام , لاعب يرسل الكورة مرسال يكلمها امشى المكان الفلانى تطيع التعليمات و تمشى وهى فرحة و مختالة 
    ياريت اكرم يستفيد من العملاق الهادى سليم الذى كان نجما لامعا فى مدنى و العاصمة حارس صعب ان تحرز فيه هدف 
حمورى قوة وجسارة ( الكشة ضرورى يا حمورى )
عبده الشيخ الريفيرا ليس له مثيل فى الجناح الشمال اليوم الا انيستا
فيصل كورى و الطاهر هوارى فيصل يمثل الوعى و الروقة و اللعب بتروى و الطاهر الاندفاع و القوة و العين الحمراء و الجسارة
يا سلام محمد على بخيت ذكراك مازالت فى الخاطر لقد كنت نجما خلوقا اصيلا تشبه المريخ و يشبهك
هذا زمن لن يعود زمن كان اللاعب يلعب من اجل المتعة اولا و الغيرة و الانتماء و حب الشعار ثانيا و اشباع هوايته ثالثا
التشجيع كان بطريقة مهذبة تتسم ببث الحماس فى اللعيبة و حب النادى و الدفاع عنه دون الخروج عن القيم و المثل و الاعراف مش زى تشجيع اليوم شتايم و سباب و ضرب و شكل
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا   سلام  علي عمالقة الزمن الجميل 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ حاضر وتاريخ ومستقبل باذن الله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الواحد شعرة جلده تكلب من اول حرف لاخر حرف 
متى يعود ذلك الزمن الجميل 
تخريمة :
اوع تقولوا الزول ده كبير الناس ديل كلهم ماحضرت فيهم زول الا سامي عز الدين



هههههههههه
ما مشكلة اخي الاستاذ نادر نحن الجلاكيم والله لعيبة زي ديل لا ولن نشاهد مثلهم ابداً وحواء الكرة السودانية عقرت من بعدهم

*

----------


## على الصغير

*بداية الغزو المريخي للفضاء:- 

مباراة جوباالشهيرة التي انتصر فيها المريخ بهدف الراحل المقيم سامي عز الدين كانت بداية الغزو المريخي للفضاء الخارجي واستحواذه علي اول كؤوسه المحمولة جوا ..وقد كان شاعرنا واديبنا الاريب الاستاذالزبير عوض الكريم حضورا في تلك المباراة الرائعة وقد وثق ذلك الانتصار التاريخي في رسالة شعرية بعثها من موقع عمله هناك لصديقه القبطان حاج حسن عثمان ...والذي عاتبه علي غيابه هو والبروف علي المك من التفاعل مع انتصارات المريخ العظيم..
والقصيدة بعنوان سجايا النجوم الغوالي من شعر الزبيرعوض الكريم ويقول فيها :-
اخي حاج حسن 
اذاطال مني الغياب فتلك
ظروفابتعادي وحكم الزمن
فقدجبت اقصي الجنوب طوافا 
فماقل حبي لكم او وهن
فلاالعشق للنجم يوما تراخي
ولاالقلب غير الزعيم افتتن
اعيش مع النصر بعدا سعيدا
ويحلو اقترابي لكم في المحن
فهذي سجايا النجوم الغوالي
وتلك تعاليمها في الفطن
فب الامس كان لقائي حبيبا
بمن سجلوا النصر خلقا وفن
بمن امتعوا القلب قبل العيون
وادمواالاكف وهزوا البدن
بمن استعادوا رشاقة قرعم
وابداع برعي بهم اقترن 
لهم اظهرته الجموع انتماء
فبعض ابان وبعض رطن
فللنجمدين هنا مستحق 
اذاشاء بالروح فليرتهن 
فمعذرةيااخي ان غفوت 
فبين النجوم مكاني الاحن
اعانق لؤلؤها في انتشاء 
فياسعد من ضمها واختضن 
الم تجعل الود فرضا علينا 
وتغرس فينا التاخي سنن
وتسقي التواضع نبع اقتدار 
قويالعزيمة لا يمتهن
سجاياالعظام عظام دواما
ومجدالنجوم حليف الزمن 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الواحد شعرة جلده تكلب من اول حرف لاخر حرف 
متى يعود ذلك الزمن الجميل 
تخريمة :
اوع تقولوا الزول ده كبير الناس ديل كلهم ماحضرت فيهم زول الا سامي عز الدين






صدقناك !!!!!!!!!!!!!
زمن المباراة دي نحن بنعتبره زي أمس و إمكن أقرب
*

----------

